# Challenger announces Upgrades to self propelled windrowers



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: AGCO Corporation 


Challenger's Self-Propelled Windrowers Upgraded for Maximum Productivity
Thursday November 18, 8:00 am ET 
From Added Horsepower to Expanded Adaptability, `B' Series Windrowers Sweep the Competition 


DULUTH, Ga.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nov. 18, 2004--Not quite two years after the introduction of its SP Series self-propelled windrowers, Challenger® has once again raised the bar on power, productivity and adaptability with three new "B" models. Billed as the SP85B, SP115B and SP185B, the upgraded Challenger windrowers have everything big-acreage hay and small grain producers have been asking for in a self-propelled machine. 

"Knowing that today's producers are using bigger headers and cutting at higher speeds, we started by giving each model more power in the form of new Tier II engines," says Art Williams, marketing manager for Challenger hay and forage equipment. "As the largest model in the series, the SP185B uses a new electronically fuel injected 5.9-liter, 6-cylinder diesel engine that is turbocharged and air-to-air intercooled to produce 185 horsepower. That represents an increase of 20 horsepower over the SP165 it replaces." 

In addition to five extra horsepower, the SP85B and SP115B now feature a Caterpillar® Model 3054 engine. The 4.4-liter (269 cu. in.) powerplant is naturally aspirated on the SP85B and turbocharged with electronic fuel injection on the SP115B for 85 and 115 horsepower respectively. 

To handle the rigors of higher-speed windrowing in rough hay fields, the new "B" series models also feature heavier frames that have been "beefed up" from front to rear and have more torque in the field for powering through those tough spots. 

In addition, the SP185B now incorporates a step-up gearbox on the tandem ground drive pumps. The higher pump speed allows the use of a lower gear ratio planetary for better torque in low range, as well as faster ground speeds in both low and high ranges. Heightened productivity and operator comfort results from larger tires, which also provide increased ground speeds compared to earlier models, resulting in improved ground clearance. 

Changes in the drive system include wheel motors that are attached directly to the planetary drive and directly increase torque and radial load characteristics - replacing prior model drive chains. 

Probably the most notable feature of the Challenger "B" series models is the expanded level of adaptability, which allows the operator to more easily change headers. A new "brain" provides a large portion of this adaptability and tells the windrower tractor which header is attached when the electrical wiring harness is connected, and automatically adjusts hydraulic flow to the drive motor, matching drive-speed requirements. 

"The lift arm receivers on the SP185B have even been redesigned to accept both auger and draper headers. As a result, this versatile model will now accept any header in the Challenger line-up, making it a particularly valuable machine for custom operators or farmers who grow both hay and grain," Williams added. 

The quiet, spacious cabs of these windrowers come standard-equipped with an upgraded Grammar air-ride seat, a retractable seat belt and an instructor's seat featuring a padded backrest. Also included in the cab is a new console gauge cluster with a large, easy to read speedometer, as well as water temperature gauge, voltmeter, oil pressure gauge, fuel gauge, and hourmeter. A new 6-function digital performance monitor is standard equipment on the SP185B and optional equipment on the SP115B and the SP85B. 

For more information on Challenger SP Series self-propelled windrowers, visit www.challengerag.com. 

About Challenger 

Challenger is a worldwide brand marketed and distributed by AGCO Corporation. Challenger brand equipment is sold, serviced and supported exclusively through Caterpillar dealers in North America. AGCO Corporation, headquartered in Duluth, Georgia, is a global designer, manufacturer and distributor of agricultural equipment and related replacement parts. AGCO products are distributed in over 140 countries. AGCO offers a full product line including tractors, combines, hay tools, sprayers, forage, tillage equipment and implements through more than 9200 independent dealers and distributors around the world. AGCO products are distributed under the brand names AGCO®, Agco Allis®, AgcoStar®, Challenger®, Farmhand®, Fendt®, Fieldstar®, Gleaner®, Glencoe®, Hesston®, LOR*AL®, Massey Ferguson®, New Idea®, RoGator®, SisuDiesel(TM), Soilteq(TM), Spra-Coupe®, Sunflower®, TerraGator®, Tye®, Valtra®, White(TM), and Willmar®. AGCO provides retail financing through AGCO Finance in North America and through Agricredit in the United Kingdom, France, Germany, Ireland, and Brazil. In 2003, AGCO had net sales of $3.5 billion. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Contact: 
AGCO Corporation, Duluth
Challenger Division
Cheryl Thompson, 770-232-8073
[email protected]



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: AGCO Corporation


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Joe, interesting article!! AGCO is quite a success story for a company that went bankrupt in the 80s!! The former WHITE ag line went bust in the lean years of the 80s, and was bought by it's employees. Since then has been expanding and buying other companies to fill out it's line-up, so that it now is one of the few "full-line" companies, making impliments for many of the other well known brands.


----------

